# You've received new tips



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Last night I got a congratulatory message, saying "you've received $10 in new tips". Since when? This was when the total fares was about $20 for four trips. UBER doesn't specify the date or time. I'd like to know which rider tipped, but apparently UBER doesn't want me to know. Was that tip from the night before?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

jhearcht said:


> Last night I got a congratulatory message, saying "you've received $10 in new tips". Since when? This was when the total fares was about $20 for four trips. UBER doesn't specify the date or time. I'd like to know which rider tipped, but apparently UBER doesn't want me to know. Was that tip from the night before?


They have up to a week, I believe, to rate and/or tip you.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jhearcht said:


> Last night I got a congratulatory message, saying "you've received $10 in new tips". Since when? This was when the total fares was about $20 for four trips. UBER doesn't specify the date or time. I'd like to know which rider tipped, but apparently UBER doesn't want me to know. Was that tip from the night before?


Go into "Transactions" on the main Earnings tab and you'll have a breakdown of every payment of your earnings. Tap on the tip and it will bring you to the specific trip it corresponds to.

For some weird reason, occasionally tips won't appear in the fare calculations for the trip they're connected to - the only place to actually see them is in the Transactions area.


----------



## sferguson23 (Nov 21, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> They have up to a week, I believe, to rate and/or tip you.


They can still tip you much longer then a week after the trip. I received a tip a 4 weeks later once. They tipped me at the time of the trip too. Must've been a great trip


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

sferguson23 said:


> They can still tip you much longer then a week after the trip. I received a tip a 4 weeks later once. They tipped me at the time of the trip too. Must've been a great trip


I wonder if you can change your mind and lower a tip as well or is it only one way?


----------

